#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταφορά δεδομένων από πρόγραμμα μεταλλικών σε πρόγραμμα Ω.Σ.

## civil bill

Συνάδελφοι,
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τί γίνεται σε περίπτωση που ένα μεταλλικό κτίριο (υπόστεγο) αναλυθεί και διαστασιολογηθεί σε ένα πρόγραμμα που δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει και μπετά (δηλαδή υπόγειο). Θα μεταφέρουμε τις μέγιστες αντιδράσεις που προκύπτουν από την ανάλυση του μεταλλικού στην κεφαλή των κολωνών από σκυρόδεμα και θα τρέξουμε μόνο αυτήν τη δυσμενή περίπτωση σε άλλο πρόγραμμα για ΩΣ; Θα στείλουμε όλες τις περιπτώσεις φόρτισης; Θα κάνουμε ένα συνδυασμό του τύπου μέγιστες αντιδράσεις σε μια πλευρά - ελάχιστες στην απέναντι;

Δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία σε θέματα μελέτης όποτε αν κάτι από τα παραπάνω είναι σε εντελώς λάθος κατεύθυνση, παρακαλώ να μου το πείτε χωρίς παρεξήγηση...

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Evan

ο ΕΚ 1 σου λέει ξεκάθαρα πως να συνδυάσεις τις φορτίσεις που επιθυμείς να συμπεριλάβεις στο μοντέλο σου. Οπότε η ανεμοφόρτιση π.χ. που είναι σημαντική για το μεταλλικό ενώ όχι για το μπετονένιο θα συμπεριληφθεί και στα δύο φορτιστικά μοντέλα αλλά ίσως με διαφορετικό συντελεστή συνδυασμού. Να έχεις πάντα στο νου σου τι ευνοεί και τι όχι τα μέλη της κατασκευής σου ξεχωριστά

----------

